# Where to find a v3.5 Genasi?



## caudor (Aug 23, 2006)

I have an opportunity to play in a v3.5 game and I'm wanting to play an Air Genasi.  I purchased a copy of the Player's Guide to Faerun thinking that I'd find the info I needed in there, but they are mentioned only in the context of regional feats.

Where (if it indeed exists) can I find rules for a 3.5 compliant Genasi?  Is Races of Faerun a 3.5 book?  Thanks for your help.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 23, 2006)

caudor said:
			
		

> Is Races of Faerun a 3.5 book?



It most certainly is.


----------



## caudor (Aug 23, 2006)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> It most certainly is.




Thank you!


----------



## Aus_Snow (Aug 23, 2006)

caudor said:
			
		

> Where (if it indeed exists) can I find rules for a 3.5 compliant Genasi?



If I'm not mistaken, you're looking at it (in the FRCS). Most things just didn't change from .0 to .5, and Genasi are more than likely one of them.



> Is Races of Faerun a 3.5 book?



As far as I can recall, yes. But it's a lot more about the 'fluff', I believe.


edit --- Oh, that was assuming you had the FRCS. My apologies, if that's not so. :\


----------



## Sammael (Aug 23, 2006)

_Races of Faerûn_ is actually *not* a 3.5 book. It's sort of 3.25 (like the _Fiend Folio_), and generally useable as is, although you may want to up the power of regional feats presented therein to match those from _Player's Guide to Faerûn_.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 23, 2006)

Sammael said:
			
		

> _Races of Faerûn_ is actually *not* a 3.5 book. It's sort of 3.25 (like the _Fiend Folio_), and generally useable as is, although you may want to up the power of regional feats presented therein to match those from _Player's Guide to Faerûn_.



Wrong, it was published with 3.5 in mind.


----------



## Sammael (Aug 23, 2006)

That's why it's 3.25, not 3.5. Examine the power level of regional feats from RoF and you'll see that they are in line with FRCS regional feats, not PGtF ones.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 23, 2006)

Have you read that paragrah in PGtF that states that it [RoF] is indeed written for 3.5?


----------



## Sammael (Aug 23, 2006)

That paragraph reads as if written by the Marketing department. There are many things in RoF that are not 3.5 in style.


----------



## dagger (Aug 23, 2006)

caudor said:
			
		

> I have an opportunity to play in a v3.5 game and I'm wanting to play an Air Genasi.  I purchased a copy of the Player's Guide to Faerun thinking that I'd find the info I needed in there, but they are mentioned only in the context of regional feats.
> 
> Where (if it indeed exists) can I find rules for a 3.5 compliant Genasi?  Is Races of Faerun a 3.5 book?  Thanks for your help.





3.5 Genasi are in FRCS, RoF has only fluff and no stat crunch.  RoF is absolutley NOT 3.5, its 3.2.....


----------



## Glyfair (Aug 23, 2006)

The Genasi do appear in _Monsters of Faerun_.  Although it's a 3.0 book, it does have an 3.5 Update in the _Player's Guide to Faerun_ web enhancement.


----------



## JustKim (Aug 23, 2006)

Sammael said:
			
		

> That paragraph reads as if written by the Marketing department. There are many things in RoF that are not 3.5 in style.



Including the monster format, magic item prices, and, most relevantly, everything on genasi. The section and racial feats for genasi were lifted whole cloth from a 3.0 Dragon article. Ironically, that Dragon article (293) did supply the stats for genasi while Races of Faerun does not. If you just want the genasi material, you're better off with the magazine.


----------



## caudor (Aug 24, 2006)

Glyfair said:
			
		

> The Genasi do appear in _Monsters of Faerun_.  Although it's a 3.0 book, it does have an 3.5 Update in the _Player's Guide to Faerun_ web enhancement.




Ah yes, the web enhancement is very helpful.  Thanks!

Thanks again for all the replies


----------

